# Windows 7 Refurbished CD? Buy? or Not?



## EpicSurvivor

I need a legit copy of Windows 7 for my new rig and after looking on eBay I came across this item http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150887120823&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123 it even includes the COA. The thing is that when you zoom in on the picture of the CD's, on the disk you can read that it says "Intended for distribution with a Refurbished PC" The price seems very cheap but I'm uncertain of what I'm buying.

Can anyone explain to me? Should I buy this or not?


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm weary of buying software off eBay. I've gotten pirated software off eBay more than once. I say fork over the money and buy a real copy from a trusted distributor.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

*Clarify plz?*



voyagerfan99 said:


> I'm weary of buying software off eBay. I've gotten pirated software off eBay more than once. I say fork over the money and buy a real copy from a trusted distributor.


Hi Thank you for your feedback. I'm on a very tight budget, I already have here EVERYTHING listed on my specs except the Operating System. My budget is so tight that I can't spend more than $80 unless I wait 2 more weeks.

Can you please verify what it means when it says "For Refurbished Machines" all I want to know if it would be the same like a System Builder Disk. My concern is that if it is System Builder disk then if I ever have to update BIOS I would probably lose my registrations since system builder disk are hardware bound.


(Prob won't get any replies)


----------



## wolfeking

Spend the $20 extra and get it from newegg. It is not worth it to buy from ebay. if it should up and is a fake disk then you are out 180 instead of 100.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

wolfeking said:


> Spend the $20 extra and get it from newegg. It is not worth it to buy from ebay. if it should up and is a fake disk then you are out 180 instead of 100.


Okay, I guess I'll have to wait until next week
Just curious though what does it mean when it says *"Intended for Retribution of a Refurbished Machine"* I think I'll just get it from newegg but this guys selling it are including a CD/COA and they claim to be *MICROSOFT PARTNER* -- BOTH 32 AND 64 BIT INCLUDED

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150887120823?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## spirit

Basically those discs should only be sold with a refurbished PC and not individually. 

 It's like selling cans of Coca-Cola on eBay which are only meant to be sold as part of a multipack.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Okay. Lets say I used a system builder disk, as we all know they are bound to the motherboard and some other hardware. If I needed to update the BIOS on the MoBo wouldn't I lose my registration?


----------



## johnb35

EpicSurvivor said:


> Okay. Lets say I used a system builder disk, as we all know they are bound to the motherboard and some other hardware. If I needed to update the BIOS on the MoBo wouldn't I lose my registration?



Updating the bios isn't gonna cause it to do that.  Only a major hardware change like a different motherboard would do that.  Or multiple hardware at once.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

johnb35 said:


> Updating the bios isn't gonna cause it to do that.  Only a major hardware change like a different motherboard would do that.  Or multiple hardware at once.


Once again johnb35 thank you! and Ty to all you guys.


----------



## tech savvy

spirit said:


> Basically those discs should only be sold with a refurbished PC and not individually.
> 
> *It's like selling cans of Coca-Cola on eBay which are only meant to be sold as part of a multipack.*



How do you think the coca cola machines get there soda? Iv'e seen people buy like 10-20 24-packs of soda and put them in there machine.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

tech savvy said:


> How do you think the coca cola machines get there soda? Iv'e seen people buy like 10-20 24-packs of soda and put them in there machine.


G_D DAM__T I love you guys <3:gun: Hahahahah. Every post I make hahahaha, I really think is funny though


----------



## EpicSurvivor

*My god!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261091216728?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
My God! Just bought a BRAND NEW un-opened Retail copy of Windows 7 Ultimate with COA! For only $135.... Yes sir! GTX 680 for $410, now Windows 7 Ultimate for $135? I must be a Jew:good:


----------



## tcb-com-frm-12

This is the Microsoft Offical download site for windows 7, YOu can either run it (Unlicenced) for (I believe) 30 days after which you have to licence it or remove it from you harddrive (Will not work!).

http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft/14-windows-7-direct-download-links

There is a site in Jersey 'Cybersoft' who claim to be legal, however I know nothing about them.

http://cyber-soft.co.uk/faq-4-w.asp

You can also buy the licence from http://www.amazon.co.uk/windows-7-l...icence&page=1&rh=n:300435,k:windows 7 licence

Terry


----------



## EpicSurvivor

tcb-com-frm-12 said:


> This is the Microsoft Offical download site for windows 7, YOu can either run it (Unlicenced) for (I believe) 30 days after which you have to licence it or remove it from you harddrive (Will not work!).
> 
> http://www.heidoc.net/joomla/technology-science/microsoft/14-windows-7-direct-download-links
> 
> There is a site in Jersey 'Cybersoft' who claim to be legal, however I know nothing about them.
> 
> http://cyber-soft.co.uk/faq-4-w.asp
> 
> You can also buy the licence from http://www.amazon.co.uk/windows-7-l...icence&page=1&rh=n:300435,k:windows 7 licence
> 
> Terry




Thank you so much! This should come in handy!


----------

